# Know any clever b*****s



## BECKS (29 Apr 2014)

Hi I am trying to find somebody to make a pair of curvy fenders, mudguards to you and me for an old ford pick up truck. In the southern part if possible.
Many Thanks


----------



## Spindle (29 Apr 2014)

Hi

Look up coachbuilders and vehicle restorers in your area and find one who knows how to use an English wheel

Regards Mick


----------



## bugbear (29 Apr 2014)

Spindle":1ns7hn5i said:


> Hi
> 
> Look up coachbuilders and vehicle restorers in your area and find one who knows how to use an English wheel
> 
> Regards Mick



They'll also know how to charge 

BugBear


----------



## Tinbasher (30 Apr 2014)

This is big job and there are few craftsmen around with either the skills or tools these days. I would hazard a guess that importing them from the USA is likely to be cheaper.


----------



## nev (30 Apr 2014)

http://www.spiritoftheseventies.com/s/ could be worth a call. Custom build mudguards show up quite often albeit bike sized.

and they are in Sevenoaks.


----------



## dickm (1 May 2014)

Might be worth looking for a Morgan dealer in your area. The one near where we used to live did a lot of restoration on old Morgans, and had a wheeling machine which his "lad" knew how to use! Unlikely to be cheap, but possibly cheaper than the real vintage restoration guys.


----------



## Hitch (3 May 2014)

A guy on another forum I use does Hot Rods, not sure if he could help...

Steve Lang, http://www.langysrodshop.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## Farmer Giles (3 May 2014)

+1 Langy's work is beautiful

Hello Hitch - small world  (should have mentioned by user name is brewdexta on t'other site!)

Cheers
Andy


----------

